# 55 gallon Front glass has big bow!!!



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I bought a used 55 gallon a few weeks ago at fishworld. I finally set it up a few days ago and now i noticed the front glass has a bow in it. Its warped. Damn! Is that dangerous? Will the glass hold?


----------



## Munster Tankguy (Apr 22, 2010)

I suggest you phone Fishworld right away and get them to fix your problem. Preferably, with a new tank.

Although there are minor tolerances that are allowed, your situation is definitely not normal.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i second that phone nick and let him know and see how he can fix it. it shuoldnt have been sold in the first place but mistakes happen and now its time to see how they fix it for you.


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

What exactly do you mean by big bow. Measurements on both ends and in the middle will give us a idea on if this is unusual or not.

Lance


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The Hagen with no centre brace could bow 1/2" in 48". It should not "warp" per se nor belly. Everything flex a abit under load - even concrete and steel. It's a matter of bow much.

I once bought a 24"x24" tall reptile tank and load it with water.

You want to know what warp is? It developed a belly almost as big as mine . Emptied within seconds.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Its about an inch out. Centerbrace was cut off i noticed. So pissed off!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The manufacturer put the centre brace there for a reason. I would not fill it with water - dangerour disaster waiting to happen.

I would return it unless they have warend you about the missing centre brace.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agree with Gklaw


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

*55 gallon*

yes i removed most of the water. I am not taking any chances. I am going to call mr Nick tomorrow. I will let you all know what is going to happen. Its good to hear about customer service in stores.


----------

